
Ask HN: Now that you have an extra 60 min a day what are you doing with it? - jppope
The normal US commute is 30 min each way. Since you&#x27;re not doing that commute... what are you doing instead?
======
LeoSolaris
I put together a small garden and have painted several canvases.

------
pwg
Getting more sleep each day.

------
vpEfljFL
I will browse HN more.

------
Finnucane
More banjo practice.

------
ineedausername
Everyday malakia

